# Necrons for sale



## davel (Jun 4, 2011)

Necrons for sale
I have currently placed the following items up on ebay
Warhammer 40k oop original Necron warriors
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260881595363#ht_500wt_1287Warhammer 40k Necron warriors X16
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Starbrush/216022795086021?sk=infoWarhammer 40k Necron scarabs X5
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260881593213#ht_500wt_1287Warhammer 40k Necron destroyer X3
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260881559900#ht_500wt_1287
All Painted apart from original warrior 
(3 colours basic and based to a minimum level needed for tournaments)
Minor conversion work on warriors
(green energy rods replaced with red ones)
Some green stuff added to repair the flimsy gun arm (which tends to break/falloff)
See more photos and of my painting projects at
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Starbrush/216022795086021?sk=infoand
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davelminiturepainter/sets/
dave l


----------

